# New Clomid Friend - 1st time on this website xx



## Rupi (Oct 19, 2006)

Hiya All,

Hmmm....not quite sure how to start this, never done this before. but after 2 years of major mood swings - i thought it was time i spoke to people who knew what i was feeling and going through.

I was Preggie about 2 years ago, but had a miscarriage when i was 7 wks gone. It was hell......just didn't know what to do emotional. I then found out i had Polycyctic ovaries. I have been put on clomid and this month it will be more 4th cycle. i also have HCG Pregnal injections - my poor bum. On top of that i take Metformin - which is on going. I have lost alot of weight, and my consultant is concerned. told me to put weight on, but all stay on a low carb diet - wot a joke!

My first 2 cycles of clomid were hell - was so ill. vomiting, dizzy spells, mood swings and HOT flush alert! But i seem to be coping better now. 

I just wanna be a mum....but just don't c a light at the end of the tunnel. Hope you girlz can guide me down the right route


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi rupi
Welcome to the board, I am a former clomid chick, took for 6months.  I am sorry to hear of your m/c.  There is a board for pcos too.  I have just had ovarian drilling and had my first af without meds for over a year!  Currently waiting af 1day late.

With regards to the diet is your bmi OK?

I follow a low carb (ish) diet which helped me lose 19lb another 7lb needed.  I think that if you followed a GI diet you are allowed slow release carbs on that brown rice, stoneground wholemeal bread etc (see pcos thread) that apparently is good.  I have found low carbs best for me though.

I had a m/c at 7 weeks and I am still not over it (sept 05).  Out of interest did your consul tell you to stoip your met after your bfp? Mine did and I am not next time with bfp.

Good luck on your journey, I have blown you some bubbles!
strawbs xxx


----------



## pinkbabi (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello

I am also new to the website. I started my first lot of Clomid 3 days ago. Not been to bad, have taken it at night as others have said, a slight headache (I suffer migranes so this headache is a breeze) I am also feeling very vague. almost like I am drunk (sober though) a bit spinny in my head, but other than that I am ok, well I did make myself a cuppa last night and sat down to realise I had forgot to put the tea bag in!!

On Friday nest week I have an appointment with -echodopler (here not sure what called in UK) The Dr said this will show if any eggs are ready. What happens then, do they release on their own or do I need more medicine? Talking about medicine, How much do you girls pay for Clomid? I paid only 1.50 euros which I though was very cheap!

Look forward to hearing from you soon.

Vicky

x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

*pinkbabi*...the echodopler, if its an internal scan (rather than over the belly) is called a transvaginal scan - tvs - in uk...or as we like to call it "dildo cam"  

This will show how many follicles you have developing on your ovaries. They like a follie to be around minimum of 18mm before rupturing to ensure a good mature egg released - if follie too small when ruptures then may mean the egg is too immature and if too big (around 26+mm) then egg may be too old/too mature for good fertilization. They will also check the thickness of your womb lining - they like this to be a minimum of 8mm for good implantation. Follies & womb lining grow around 1-2mm per day. Once the consultant is happy and can give an approximation of when ovulation will happen they will tell you to go away and ensure you get plenty of  Some women may been given an hcg trigger jab (eg pregnyl/ovitrelle) which triggers ovulation to happen approx 36 hrs after the shot - not everyone has these. I was on clomid for 6mths last year to boost ovulation - I ovulate naturally (don't have pcos or any ovulatory problems)...basically was given it to release more eggs each month - I wasnt given hcg trigger jab whilst on clomid but did have it for during fet (frozen embryo transfer) to exactly time my ovulation before transfer.

*Rupi*

...there is a separate board for PCOS ladies which you may also be interested in...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

If you're using OPKs (ovulation predictor kits) you may notice they're not very reliable if you have PCOS - also, OPKs only detect LH surge before ovulation and not ovulation itself. Are you having progesterone blood tests done 7 days past ovulation ? Many have done on cycle day 21 but this is only good if you ovulated on cd14...if you ovulate earlier or later then try to get tested accordingly at 7dpo as this is when progesterone peaks.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Rupi (Oct 19, 2006)

Hiya Girlz,

Thank u so much for ur lovely message. I thought no1 wud reply to my cry of help! Having a bit of a rough time at the moment. I have a feeling that it is the time of the month for me - have a brown discharge showing, but my period hasnt started properly. Is this uncommon? Cos, if i dont have my monthly cycle - can't take clomid and then have the HCG injections.

i remember the 1st time i had to have an internal scan - i felt so embrassed - but now - it dont bother me.....keep sayin it is all part of the process.

I have alway been a slim person, but when i had a miscarriage - i gained weight due to not having any period. Eventually i was told i had PCSO. I then began to take metformin tablets - that was the worst time of my life! I was off work for 4 months - was so ill. I lost so much weight that my consultant was considering to admit me into hospital. This was a shock to my husband and i.....i then reduced the metformin tablets, and have stablised my weight.

But the low carb diet is a laugh - since being so poorly, i dont really enjoy food and do eat that much. but i always try to munch on something...apple, peanuts, and the odd piece of chocolate. You know us girlz cant resist that!

Q: Is there anything my hubby can do to improve his 'little men'. He is takin vitamin C, Zince and Vitamin E. Goes to the gym and hasnt had a drop of alchoal for almost a year. He doesnt drink tea, coffee or fizzy drinks and hardly eats choco's and cakes.

I'm from an Asian background, and am getting alot of pressure from my in-laws.....i have been married 5 Years and they keep asking when i will produce them with a grandchild....OH....and it has to be a boy! They know that i am poorly - but they just dont get it.

i just wish that someone cud giv me a straight answer and say 'YES or No'....if you will have a baby!

Girlz....do u find with clomid that u get very sleepy and tired. I get exhausted after an hour shoppin in tesco.....but i dont think my daily dosage of metformin helps either.

i just pray there is a light @ the end of the tunnel for all the women that are suffering.....The things us women have to go through!

Hope to here from soon

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just a quick welcome, you have come to a great place.
See you around xxx


----------



## pinkbabi (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello All

Thank you for your kind messages to myself and Rupi. It is hard for me doing this over here without the support of my family all of whom live in UK. We have been here for over 4 years and my French isn't too bad but when it comes to medical things it is hard.

Rupi- I am also shattered, I am feeling so tired, and I know if I do fall asleep I feel as though i'll sleep for a week,!!

I took my last Clomid last night, luckily not been to bad with symptoms, slight headaches, although was nearly sick this morning! On Friday (27th) I go for the echodopler, so am excited but nervous too, should I take my hubbie with me?

Can someone also tell me where on this site(if at all) I can find out what all the abbreviations mean, ie, bfp? etc

Thanks all

Good luck to those hoping to be pregnant this month, hopefully it'll be our time now!

Vicky
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Vicky - there is an abbreviations list somewhere, i'll try and find it, i think its on the main index page.....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Here you go http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/

its on the home page under words and meanings


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Pinkbabi and Rupi, welcome to ff 

Pinkbabi- we both have internal scans on Friday so wanted to send you    that it goes ok.... this will be my second one and i havent taken DH, the scan is a bit uncomfortable but ok generally and you should be alright on your own (everyone is different tho) hope this helps

Sam xx


----------

